# How long can Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere go without eating holding fry ?



## AngelBreeder (Nov 23, 2005)

How long can Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere go without eating holding fry ? And how long do they hold for ? I have Nice female holding and want to save as many as possible :help: 

Thanks 
Garret


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Garret, she will be holding for 3-4weeks, average is 21 days, at 21 days you can force her to spit her fry by stripping her and putting the fry into another container, if your interested in that method, LMK can walk you through it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i love watchin fish strip... very hot.


----------

